# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  gezond binnenklimaat woning?

## berggeit

SCHIMMELS IN HUIS

Beste,

Wat zijn de gevaren van schimmels in huis? Heb laatst veel afvalvoedsel in huis gehad, weliswaar veelal in een gesloten plastic zak, soms echter door veel bezoek nog wat openstaande blikjes daarin met schimmel op het aanrecht. Waar is hier meer literatuur/info over te vinden?

Dank en vriendelijke groet,

Erik Ravenstijn

----------

